# Joie' Lipstick



## CandiGirl21 (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought this lipstick in golden brown. It's a really pretty color, something like Revlon's Rum Raisin. It was only a dollar so it was a great buy in my book!
Attachment 6863


----------

